# Short Stories or Novels?



## Violanthe (Sep 14, 2005)

When it comes to reading fiction, which form do you prefer? Which do you read most often? What are the pros and cons of each? Why do you find one more engaging, entertaining, etc?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2005)

Novels, by an infinite margin.

I read the occasional anthology of short stories, but novels are usually much more engaging and complex.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree. I have not read very many short stories, but from what I have seen, novels are definitely my favorite. The problem with short stories is just that -- they are short. I am usually very sad when a novel is done and I want to know more about the characters. With a short story this is even worse!

However, short stories can be great. I believe _1001 Arabian Nights_ could be classified as a compilation of short stories (it's been such a long time since I read that, I don't even remember). Look at fairy tales also. No one can dislike fairy tales! Elgee writes rather nice short stories too!

Another way short stories can be used is if someone wants to express a belief or get a point across about a specific subject. Short fictional stories that tackle tough subjects can be very poingant and convincing to the reader.

But I still like novels best -- and if there's a series, that's even better (as long as it's a good story). The longer I can follow the characters, the happier I am!


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 15, 2005)

It's true that the current market favors novels.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2005)

Short stories used to be a major source of writer revenue. I think now this is less common. Running out of money while working on the novel? Jot down a short story, get enough for lunch. 

I don't write a lot of short stories because I don't read a lot of short stories. I don't really read magazines, just books.

I do like some, though, for instance I have _The Troll Garden_ Willa Cather collection, and I like most of those, I adore fairy tales, etc.


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 15, 2005)

I would say that a fairy tale is even a different genre than a short story. Don't you think?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, probably. Children's books (picture books) are also another genre . . .


----------

